# Now in continental



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations! :congrats:

He is so cute!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It seems to me being nervous around those big dogs is pretty natural for a tiny guy. Congratulations on his wins, he is super cute!


----------



## kbax (May 4, 2011)

What a handsome guy! I wish my mini pup was even a little scared of big dogs, all 4.5 lbs of her is constantly jumping and chewing on my poor 130 lb Dane.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Good news we are taking him tomorrow to classes with a handler to sociolaze him :angel: the handler has beagles, a cocker and a golden.


----------

